
Interview with Mohammad Yunus (micro-entrepreneurs) - terpua
http://edition.cnn.com/2007/WORLD/asiapcf/11/05/talkasia.yunus/index.html?iref=newssearch
======
Mistone
honestly this guy sort of bothers me, since when is being a banker + charging
interest such a freckin noble thing.

I have no doubt his program has helped many people and don't mean the chap any
disrespect, but they are making money off this, so I tend to not place him in
the saint category that the media does.

~~~
rms
>since when is being a banker + charging interest such a freckin noble thing.

When you're providing an important service to people that no one else is
interested in serving.

kiva.org doesn't charge interest, has this guy done micro-credit on a much
larger scale than them to earn the Nobel?

